# Slingbox and Roamio Plus



## ldavies (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm trying to connect a Slingbox to my Roamio Plus and can't get past finding the right remote since the Roamio is not yet in the Slingbox directory. I've tried Series 3, Premiere, Premiere 4 plus a slew of others. The remotes that come up are a dull gray in color and none of the buttons work. I have the IR devices to the left of the TIVO logo per another thread.

Can anyone provide assistance? I would like to be able to watch these recorded programs from my iPad and other computers.

Thanks - Lynne Davies


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ldavies said:


> I'm trying to connect a Slingbox to my Roamio Plus and can't get past finding the right remote since the Roamio is not yet in the Slingbox directory. I've tried Series 3, Premiere, Premiere 4 plus a slew of others. The remotes that come up are a dull gray in color and none of the buttons work. I have the IR devices to the left of the TIVO logo per another thread.
> 
> Can anyone provide assistance? I would like to be able to watch these recorded programs from my iPad and other computers.
> 
> Thanks - Lynne Davies


I have a Roamio and for that one all of my older remotes worked fine (Series 3 & Premiere remotes). You didn't change the remote code in your new Roamio Plus did you? Also for the iPad you should try out the built in streaming features of the Roamio Plus.

Good Luck,


----------



## ldavies (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you - my problem was that I had now allowed a network remote. After I changed that setting restarted my Roamio, I was able to get one of the Series 3 remotes to work.

I don't have wired Ethernet in the room with the Roamio so am connecting via wireless which doesn't support streaming. In addition, I'm mostly going to have my iPad on a different network and I don't believe that support has been added yet.

Thanks for the help - it seems to be working now.

Lynne


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I have a Roamio and for that one all of my older remotes worked fine (Series 3 & Premiere remotes). You didn't change the remote code in your new Roamio Plus did you? Also for the iPad you should try out the built in streaming features of the Roamio Plus.
> 
> Good Luck,


The Slingbox uses remote code 0, or at least mine does. Or is there a way to get the Slingbox to use a remote code that isn't the universal code?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The Slingbox uses remote code 0, or at least mine does. Or is there a way to get the Slingbox to use a remote code that isn't the universal code?


 If you choose an S3 Remote there are alternate remote codes available (I'm using remote code 1).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If you choose an S3 Remote there are alternate remote codes available (I'm using remote code 1).


Thanks!!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> The Slingbox uses remote code 0, or at least mine does. Or is there a way to get the Slingbox to use a remote code that isn't the universal code?


I put these slingbox .bin files together a really long time ago.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=4804

They can support unit id 1-6.

This was for original S3 and Slingbox Pro. I don't know if they still work, but probably. It is easy to try them (at least it was on the older software)

I think the PC client uploads the configured remote config .bin file to the slingbox unit because all the mobile clients I've ever used automatically had the correct unit IDs.

The latest Slingbox mobile clients on Android are annoying in that they have buttons labeled page/channel up and page/channel down in the UI but they map them to Thumbs up/down. You'll be in the program guide trying to skip pages and find that you are thumb up/down'ing everything. The mappings were correct in the Slingbox 1.3 mobile client.

One other thing with using custom remote IDs, never leave a unit on the System Information page. If you need to look at that page, immediately exit that page when you are done. Otherwise, while on that page, if TiVo encounters another remote ID it will now only respond to that remote ID.

I used to forget this and because I have 2 S3 units in the same cabinet, I would end up making both units respond to the same remote, which is a real pain, because it would happen to me while I was diagnosing issues remotely and couldn't cover the IR receptor to get them back in sync.

I no longer view the System Information page remotely for that reason and more importantly because of the stupid TiVo hangs forever on System Information bug. I can never trust that page when I'm using TiVo remotely and can't pull the plug to reset.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Slingbox (500) still send out remote code "0" when selecting Roamio as your DVR. However, having a Roamio (connected to the Slingbox) and S3 in the same room, I have used the following solution:

Now, there are the following options under the TiVo section:

Default (Remote Code 1)
Default (Remote Code 2)
Default (Remote Code 3)

However those options above load the old gray, Series 2 remote with the INFO button on the upper right and the old Window on the upper left. While this remote lacks some of the Roamio/Premiere button such as ZOOM and colors, this remote does provide control for the experience of watching remotely. Making detailed changes to the DVR would be more cumbersome, but should be done at home, anyway.

This is my solution for my situation: a Roamio and S3 in the same room with the Roamio connected to the Slingbox. Using the Roamio remote option sending out code "0" kept accessing my S3. The ONLY solution (as choosing Premier and all type of S4 cause the same mess) was to select one of the "Default" Remote Codes listed at the top. This works well and accesses ONLY my Roamio and NOT my S3, but I have all the buttons I need using the old S2 gray remote for how I watch things remotely or in the other room. It would be nice if Sling were to offer a few more options for Roamio boxes such as "Roamio Code 2" etc. so that we can have the Roamio remote load so that all buttons are available.

Further, way down at the end of the list are "Series 3 (Default Code 1) etc. A nice option for multiple S3's, but listed way down at the very bottom.

Good luck to all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My solution was to stick my Mini in the closet with my SLingbox 350. So the IR doesn't come out of the closet to affect the Mini I have in the bedroom.


----------

